# Help decoding cowl plate.



## BKnisley (Aug 1, 2015)

All, just wondering if you could help me decode this plate. All I can gather after checking my restorers guide is that it's a 1966 GTO originally night watch blue. Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

'66 GTO hardtop, built extremely late in '66 model year, 07C out of Framingham plant
Trim 223 B is black stato bucket seats
Color ...that first character looks very odd, like an H or at times like a large Y, 
H is Palmetto green, Y is candlelight cream. H 2 would be Palmetto green with black vinyl top.

W 2WG decodes as: 
1st group W= tinted windshield, 
2nd group W = Super Turbine 300 2speed auto, G =console


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If your car is a Y2 it is the same as my 66, this is a picture from 6 or 7 years ago when I finished the frame off. 
IMHO, your car may have been produced in 3rd week of July 1965, the 7277 would be the sequential number of all Pontiac A-Bodies (Tempest, Lemans and GTO) manufactured to date.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## BKnisley (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies. This was a car I was looking at on craigslist. Interesting that in it's current configuration it's being touted as a 4 speed, non-matching 400, hard top. I did find the information about the plant and date of manufacture. I was looking at the E above the "body paint"...whoops.


----------



## BKnisley (Aug 1, 2015)

05GTO said:


> If your car is a Y2 it is the same as my 66, this is a picture from 6 or 7 years ago when I finished the frame off.
> IMHO, your car may have been produced in 3rd week of July 1965, the 7277 would be the sequential number of Pontiac A-Bodies (Tempest, Lemans and GTO) manufactured to date.


Very, very nice!!


----------



## BKnisley (Aug 1, 2015)

*Another I'm looking at.*

Here is another plate from another car I'm looking at. This one may seem like just too much rust, around rear window, trunk and trunk pan and quarters make me nervous. And you can't see the floor pans. It's a florida ebay car? But appears to be original 4 speed 389? They say frame is solid. Thoughts?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

BKnisley said:


> Here is another plate from another car I'm looking at. This one may seem like just too much rust, around rear window, trunk and trunk pan and quarters make me nervous. And you can't see the floor pans. It's a florida ebay car? But appears to be original 4 speed 389? They say frame is solid. Thoughts?


Lotta rot, I wouldn't even consider this car.


----------



## BKnisley (Aug 1, 2015)

It really is a shame to see these cars just withering away. I've accepted that my dad's old car could be in the same condition, or worse. But the hunt continues, and after picking up some more books on the restoration process and ID code's I'm learning some valuable information and having some fun along the way! I'm having a hell of time still with the option codes and deciphering the cowl plate!! Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Some of these cars are to the point they are only good for parts to restore another one.
If you were to get that car and start cutting out the rusted body parts there would be nothing left of the car.


----------

